# Norditropin® NordiLet® is a multi-dose, disposable, pre-filled pen



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been offered some Norditropin® NordiLet® is a multi-dose, disposable, pre-filled pen

and is this stuff the best out there?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes it's very good mate,but there's alot of good fakes round so be carefull.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

iv bought some in saudi arabi and wondering a good dose as iv bought 240 iu's and looking at buying another lot before going home .. as i wanna run a 6 month course


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevebills said:


> I have been offered some Norditropin® NordiLet® is a multi-dose, disposable, pre-filled pen
> 
> and is this stuff the best out there?


No it's not the best around but it is pharmacy



scottbourn said:


> iv bought some in saudi arabi and wondering a good dose as iv bought 240 iu's and looking at buying another lot before going home .. as i wanna run a 6 month course


3-4iu of pharma GH is a good dose


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

would you say ED or Iv been doing it 5 on 2 off at 3ius a day ? I weigh 85 and trying to get to 90 with AAS just HGH and Pro H's ? or am i ****ing into the wind ? I'm pretty lean as it is but as you know its never enough hahaah .... any advise will be taken onboard mate


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

scottbourn said:


> would you say ED or Iv been doing it 5 on 2 off at 3ius a day ? I weigh 85 and trying to get to 90 with AAS just HGH and Pro H's ? or am i ****ing into the wind ? I'm pretty lean as it is but as you know its never enough hahaah .... any advise will be taken onboard mate


 don't bother with the pro hormones mate do some test:-D


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

ha ha ha !!! i done a very short test course a few yrs ago but they messes with my head to much hahahahahahaha its hard as i work offshore to 60 day contracts so don't wanna have test do that to me


----------



## Dm5706 (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anyone know how, or where I can purchase a norditropin flexpro pen from (the green one)?


----------

